
US Demand for Electricity Falls Further: What Does It Mean? - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/12/03/us-demand-for-electricity-falls-further-what-does-it-mean/
======
chmaynard
Does the author include on-site power generation in his analysis? My home PV
solar and energy storage systems supply almost all of the electricity I use.

